# Lüfterrotor entfernbar?



## coroc (24. August 2012)

*Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Hallo

Ich würde aufGrund einen Casemods gerne meinen Lüfter lakieren (Also die Shadow Wings 120mm). 

Da der Rotor und der Unterbau andersfarbig werden sollen, müsste ich diese Auseinanderbauen. Ich weiß, das die Garantie danach höchstwahrscheinlich flöten ist, aber das ist mir egal.


Ich hoffe auf baldiege Antwort

coroc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Läßt sich entfernen, auf der Rückseite unter dem Aufkleber ist so ein " Servicestopfen " den man rausnehmen kann. Danach sieht man die Rotorwelle mit einem " Sicherungsring " den man vorsichtig entfernen muss. Habe nur gerade kein Anschauungsmaterial.
Noch was gefunden, vielleicht hilft es etwas


----------



## coroc (24. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Ok, ich habs auch schon gemacht...mit Antec Billig Teilen. Die sind mir recht wurscht. Nur würde ich lieber nochmal fragen, befor ich mir nen Luffi runinier


----------



## coroc (26. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Beim BeQuiet gibts keinen Stopfen, sondern son doofes Plastikteil, was ich zum entfernen durchbrechen muss. Oder gibts ne andre Möglichkeit?


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Hallo Coroc,

leider ist es nicht möglich, den Rotor ohne eine Beschädigung des Lüfters zu entfernen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## coroc (27. August 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Danke

Ich hab's auch gemerkt, man hat ja keine angriffsfläche


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2012)

*AW: Lüfterrotor entfernbar?*

Leute, bei Gleitlager Lüftern wird der Lüfter von einem Ölfilm geschmiert. Wenn man ihn 'mal eben' zerlegt, ist der Schmierfilm weg, da Öl weg. Entsprechend ist der Lüfter so gut wie im Eimer.

Denn Merke: Bei Gleitlagerlüftern hängt sehr viel von der Lebensdauer von der Dichtheit ab. Bzw der Ölverlustrate und wieviel Öl verloren gehen darf.

Daher sind entfernbare Lüfterblätter aus technischer sicht eher suboptimal und auch nicht so einfach zu realisieren. Bedenkt auch, dass es hier auch sowas wie *Fliehkräfte* gibt...


----------

